# intake manifolds



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Could you nice Nissan lovers lend me a hand? I'm looking for a good place to find an intake manifold for my 93 Nissan Altima. PLEASE help me! Thank you!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

only stock buddy. no others out there yet, if youve got a standard trans, you can use the larger auto throttle body, but otherwise, not much more you can get. have a cai or wai yet?


----------

